# Gastric Upset



## Guest (Jan 21, 2011)

My Lab Gunther always has lots of gas and I know it must be so uncomfortable for him. How can I make him more comfortable? What OTC meds are good and safe for him?
Thanks.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

OTC raw food, not premade!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

O.K. just to clarify! My female bull terrier use to have horrible gas all the time, it is quite common in the bully breeds, as soon as I started on the raw diet it slowly went away, now she has no gas except for when I give her fish and eggs together.:becky:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you Whiteleo. Sometimes the gas gets so bad, it's almost like he's suffering from bloat - gagging, hunched up back & rear, abdomen feels hard to the touch, he's looking for grass to graze on. Just want him to be comfortable.


----------



## SuriLove (Mar 28, 2010)

That sounds bad. Have you tried Gas X? You can give them one or two every now and then. I would try to figure out the cause if possible. What do you feed? How are the stools? 

I am a Raw feeder and my one Standard poodle has lots of air. She is never in pain but when she sits she blows like a ship horn! :redface:


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

I would look for the cause too. However that being said when we tried Sojos freeze dried raw pre-mix my girl was so gassy. I used it then and have in the past given 2-3 cc of Mylanta in a syringe. Silva is about 45 pounds. I tend to underdose probably but my dogs have never been as uncomfortable as your boy sounds.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I would also try to find the source. When Khan was on kibble, he was very gassy. Since being on raw for over a year rarely do any any of the dogs get that way. Like Whiteleo mentioned, our Boston Shelby gets a little when she's had egg. 
I know you can give Pepto Bismol to dogs. They have chewable tabs. You can also give them Beano; but I think I would be tracking down the culprit of what's giving him the gas.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

LabbieMama said:


> My Lab Gunther always has lots of gas and I know it must be so uncomfortable for him. How can I make him more comfortable? What OTC meds are good and safe for him?
> Thanks.


While I agree that the dog's food may well be the culprit, the solution may be as simple as changing to a different type of food (from beef to chicken, for example). Or a different brand.

If switching to another food doesn't help, then it may be time for a vet visit to see if there are underlying GI problems.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Shellie had bad gas on kibble, I used Probiotics & Digestive Enzymes, it helped a TON every once in a while on raw she has a gas attack, I just give her probiotics and digestive enzymes for a meal or two and it's gone.


----------



## mel2mdl (Sep 7, 2008)

I was told with my Boston that the reason for his tremendous gas was the speed at which they eat - dogs that gulp their food tend to swallow a huge amount of air. (Which is why raw helps to reduce gas so much - it slows them down!)

If your dog is a gulper, there are special food dishes that make them have to work for their food and slows them down, hence less air swallowed, and therefore less gas. You can also put a heavy ball in the food dish that they have to eat around to slow them down too.

If it is allergies, and corn/grains are often culprits here, a switch in diets may be warranted. Good luck, stinky dogs are not much fun to sit with!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i have one dog who is a gulper and one who is methodical. they are both raw fed....and they both have gas, but not painful gas.

whilst it is not nearly as toxic as it used to be.....they get gas every night.

i don't know why, but they do.

and when they get an egg with fish and tripe...it's nuclear LOL

is your dog getting enough water?


----------

